# A Mother's Warning To Sikh Girls (Emotional Video Of A True Story)



## kds1980 (Apr 27, 2010)

YouTube - A Mother's Warning To Sikh Girls (Emotional Video of a True Story)


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Apr 27, 2010)

A 15 year old could be similarly ..."led astray" by an alcoholic..a gang member..a goonda ansur... a good for nothing street freak...a habitual drug taker....made pregnant.."brainwashed" so that she REFUSES to hear any advice..from anyone..much less her parents....  I HAVE many many such stories on my Hard Disk of LIFE...
The "*******" involved can be SIKHS...Amrtidharees even..Hindus..Muslims..Christians..Chinese..just about any one and no one in particular.
One Amrtidharee hubby made life miserable for his young 18 year old bride who committed suicide later....we must be mature enough to ATTACK THE PROBLEM and avoid attaching labels....

2. On SPN/and elsewhere on the Internet including satellite TV stations... there is a very similar Video of a Sikh BABA JI..and the Teenage daughters of his EX-Shardhaloo, ..see it and see how the story unfolds..a strange drama..brain wahsing, enticement, inducements, NO ADVICE REQUIRED or wanted..especillay form OUR MUM..who is Brainwashed and under the thumb of our BAD BAD and CRUEL DADDY..declare these sikh Girls..matter is now in court.... SEVERAL other Babas..one or two HINDU Babas also made headlines...they too induced young girls to run away..and refuse to go back to theri aprents..

3. I have been personally approached by Sikh Parents...Gyani ji..please do a sehaj Paath/ardass for our teenaged daughter...who has been misled by a Tamil Hindu Boy..she just refuses to return...we will be shamed in society...MY REPLY usually is..WERE YOU SLEEPING and just woke up ?? Did the Tamil Hindu boy just enter your home one fine day and take away your daughter ?? IF so lodge a Kidnapping report. What can GURU JI do NOW..since you NEGLECTED your PARENTAL DUTIES. ALL FIRES always begin with a Single MATCH...BUT if left unattended...warning signs IGNORED...( Late night chats on the internet..sudden Log offs/screen blackouts..when you appear..furtive looks..all are SIGNS that the FIRE is spreading...)..when the FIRES RAGING at FULL STRENGTH...the House will BURN DOWN !! You may Call the FIRE DEPT..and THEY will RUSH to help you...BUT the DAMAGE DONE is unavoidable.* TO ESCAPE DAMAGE...the only sure way is to BLOW OUT THE MATCH.*

My way..of blowing out the Match...keep an eye on your kids...24/7..talk to them..engage them in discussions, teach them gurbani, Punjabi, Sikhi values...take them to Gurdwara..enroll them in Khalsa Schools...have a family Time regularly...fidn out who their friedns are..who they chat with and what its about..open Facebook accounts..Orkut..Google around...be a FRIEND as well as a PARENT....either BLOW OUT THE MATCH.( IF you feel its a Danger )....or NURTURE THE FLAME and keep it under observation ( IF you feel its going to develop into a Warm good healthy relationship).

FIRE BURNS DOWN PROPRTY..BUT FIRE ALSO COOKS and WARMS US. Its UP to us as Parents..its our RESPONSIBILITY....to make sure the FIRES in our HOUSE help us cook and keep us warm..and NOT BURN our house down.


----------



## kds1980 (Apr 27, 2010)

The liberal media,Bollywood feminists are also playing a very big role for provoking girls to rebel against their parents


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Apr 27, 2010)

Kanwardeep Singh said:


> The liberal media,Bollywood feminists are also playing a very big role for provoking girls to rebel against their parents




Its a worldwide problem...equally faced by all communities and religions...generation gap...different aspirations goals..its our responsibility as the older ones in the generation Gap equation..to build bridges...


----------



## kds1980 (Apr 27, 2010)

Gyani Jarnail Singh said:


> Its a worldwide problem...equally faced by all communities and religions...generation gap...different aspirations goals..its our responsibility as the older ones in the generation Gap equation..to build bridges...



What about muslims.Are they facing similar problem.Everywhere it is non muslim girls and Muslim boys,whether it is India ,UK or any other country.

The type of treatment muslim women receive from the hands of muslim men
they should be the first one to rebel


----------



## spnadmin (Apr 27, 2010)

Kanwardeep Singh said:


> What about muslims.Are they facing similar problem.Everywhere it is non muslim girls and Muslim boys,whether it is India ,UK or any other country.
> 
> The type of treatment muslim women receive from the hands of muslim men
> they should be the first one to rebel



Yes and they are also facing honor killings in the US, in Canada, same thing.


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Apr 27, 2010)

Kanwardeep Singh said:


> What about muslims.Are they facing similar problem.Everywhere it is non muslim girls and Muslim boys,whether it is India ,UK or any other country.
> 
> The type of treatment muslim women receive from the hands of muslim men
> they should be the first one to rebel



Kanwardeep Ji,

They face a whole lot of problems...their kids drink, become drug addicts..go clubbing..their underaged girls run away to get married to older men in nearby Indonesia...nearly everyday new born babies are found in dustbins, school toilet bowls and under stairways...mums cry and ask their daughters to return home...religion is a farce to many enforced only through laws and fear of arrests....same things happening in all religions countries..breakdown of value system.


----------



## kds1980 (Apr 28, 2010)

Gyani Jarnail Singh said:


> Kanwardeep Ji,
> 
> They face a whole lot of problems...their kids drink, become drug addicts..go clubbing..their underaged girls run away to get married to older men in nearby Indonesia...nearly everyday new born babies are found in dustbins, school toilet bowls and under stairways...mums cry and ask their daughters to return home...religion is a farce to many enforced only through laws and fear of arrests....same things happening in all religions countries..breakdown of value system.



My question was related about muslim women running non muslim men.I have never heard Muslims blaming Hindu',christians,jews or sikhs for corrupting their Girls /Although muslims have habit of blaming even their small problems
on others
.But on the other side every non muslim religion is blaming muslims for taking their women.And to some extent they are right.I
n bollywood almost every muslim hero or actor i has or had relationship with hindu actress or model.While 60-70%  Muslim actresses are with muslim men.So Its quite surprising to see that muslim women who work in the industry where there are hardly any morals prefer men of their own religion.Though their are cases where they married hindu heroes


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Apr 28, 2010)

You are right..Muslim women almost NEVER desert their religion for Non-Muslim men..give them that much credit. Rarely very rarely this happens...maybe its also due to the fact that NON-MUSLIMS DONT go out of their way to entice muslim women..as these Mulsims do in the UK and elsewhere....thats ONE of their ways to increase their population..and they do have the resources and willingness...also almost all know that Islam is an one way road..its easier to go in rather than U-Turn or back out...so the non-muslims stay away as well. many variables here...IN the Malaysian context..Islam is the Official religion backed by the Govt and heavily in favour of Islam...no way a convert can back out..Once IN..always IN. A Marriage partner who converts to Islam will get the kids and the benfits and the remaining non-islamic partner will face a lot of problems..as a Civl marriage is easily broken by conversion of one partner to islam..he/she comes under syariah law..which the other person cannot avail..and the civil laws have no power over muslims (syariah talkes precedence for muslims)...


----------

